# Pics of scapes with black lava rock in them needed.



## DutchMuch (19 Nov 2018)

Needing some inspiration for specifically an iwagumi, but anything will do. Got any pics of scapes involving black lava rock?


----------



## TBRO (19 Nov 2018)

Amano did one years a go. Got it in an old Aquajournal somewhere. Big round chunks on bed of hair grass and riccia.

Used lava rock in my journal but not an Iwugumi!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (20 Nov 2018)

bump


----------



## BrysonZheng (21 Nov 2018)

Don't think this classifies as an iwagumi but here! 6 gallon cube using a "pathway" to the cave. This was scaped to fit the needs of wild bettas who like to have hiding spots. Pretty recent scape so no chance to have it filled in yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (21 Nov 2018)

This scape by Adrie Baumann for Tropica has long been one of my favorites

There are a few other Tropica scapes done with black lava

I believe there are some Filipe Oliveira scapes as well - though I can’t recall specific links


----------



## alto (21 Nov 2018)

You’ll also find some in the Green Aqua gallery (Instagram etc)


----------



## FishLifeLondon (26 Nov 2018)

I also plan on doing a lava rock scape loosely based on some coastal stacks I photographed in Iceland. If you look up Galapagos Stone Iwagumi there is a nice example of one Aquarium Gardens created and it's on YouTube. Also, I think around page 7-9 of the journals there is one that is more of a diorama than classic Iwagumi.


----------

